
San Francisco officials follow Mountain View with bid to ban free lunch - parvenu74
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/08/01/san-francisco-officials-follow-mountain-view-with-bid-to-ban-free-lunch-for-techies/
======
erkose
I like this trend. Companies were given huge tax breaks to set up shop in SF.
The least they can do is allow the local economy to flourish.

